

Shopify Announces Build-A-Business Competition - rhomboss
http://www.shopify.com/blog/6257634-shopify-announces-build-a-business-competition

======
AYBABTME
That's nice, I just started an account about 1 month ago to try out the
technology. My wife has a shoe shop in Viet Nam which I thought we could use
as an easy switch to internet sales... and I've been interested in Shopify
since they're next to my university and are pretty much the only interesting
business around. That's just yet another incentive to try it out!

